

Hide My Ass VPN service - arunagarwal
http://hidemyass.com/vpn/r6551

======
blakdawg
[http://www.tgdaily.com/security-features/58688-hidemyass-
say...](http://www.tgdaily.com/security-features/58688-hidemyass-says-it-
doesnt-hide-your-ass)

[http://www.securityweek.com/vpn-service-snitched-alleged-
lul...](http://www.securityweek.com/vpn-service-snitched-alleged-lulzsec-
member)

------
yuvadam
Are referral links acceptable on HN?

